# 3dfx Voodoo-Wochen: Tag 5 (Original-Text vom 01.10.2006)



## Falk (18. September 2007)

In der PCGH-Erstausgabe 11/2000 haben wir Ihnen bereits einen Vorgeschmack auf die "Göttin", die Voodoo5 6000, geboten. Bevor Sie unsere Jubiläumsausgabe 11/2006 Test ab Mittwoch am Kiosk erhalten, stellen wir an dieser Stelle noch einmal den damaligen Artikel zum Download bereit. Nach sechs Jahren lösen wir unser Versprechen eines Tests der bislang einzigen Vierchip-Karte im Endverbraucher-Bereich ein.

Viel Spaß beim Schmökern in Erinnerungen.


----------

